# Made a pixel art avatar for blue fox gui



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think I did okay.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)

CPG said:


> I think I did okay.View attachment 189600


A little Zoom OUT ....and ....YES,great work.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 11, 2019)

gabumooooon he looks so cute ;u;


----------

